# Anybody ever seen this before? (bizarre)



## Alowishus (Sep 4, 2010)

When I pulled the filter cartridge from an Emperor 400 to rinse it during a water change today I found a _live earthworm_ on the floss. I'm not sure what to make of this..


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

Best guess... if you didn't add it on purpose then one found its way into the house and got into the tank on purpose to avoid dehydration and death


----------



## zenobium (Jan 5, 2006)

Years ago a similar thing happened to me. I was doing a complete tear down and found an earthworm in the gravel...


----------



## D*N*R (Jul 27, 2011)

Someone could have feed it to your fish without you knowing? Does not explain why its in your filter.


----------



## zenobium (Jan 5, 2006)

My best guess here is that somehow or another, a viable earthworm egg got into the tank and survived. Possible vectors for the egg could have been rocks collected from outside, your gravel, plants, or even your fish food I suppose.


----------



## limpert (Aug 28, 2007)

Are you sure its an earthworm?

Also, you're wasting money on those carbon cartridges... you should get some potscrubbers that only require rinsing and will last you nearly forever


----------



## D*N*R (Jul 27, 2011)

So do carbon filters when you just keep rinsing them out.


----------

